# Please....



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry. Please let us know what you find out. Hugs to you.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry too. I've been in the "oh my gosh what's going on with my dog" situation recently and it can be scary. Hopefully it turns out to be nothing big. Dogs can have benign lumps and bumps that don't cause problems. Lots of prayers that that's what this is. Hugs to you!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He's so young, maybe it will only be a hematoma. I am so sorry you have to go through this. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry!!!! Please let us know what the diagnosis is when you find out.

Fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, it's so hard to worry and wait. Unfortunately there are a lot of folks here who are pretty informed about most of the possibilities if you need a sounding board. Try to hang in there and remember this forum is a resource if you need it. Hug your pup and hang on.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

A dog can live without a spleen if need be. 

I hope the ultrasound goes well.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping for a good result from the ultrasound!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for your little boy that it is nothing serious.
There are dogs on here that have had hemangiosaroma of the spleen, had the spleen removed and are doing fine.
Please let us know.


----------



## MyGuyBo<3 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Thank you <3*

Thank you so much for all of your wishes and prayers...he needs as many as he can get right now...it's so helpful to hear all of the positive results <3 will keep you all posted on my baby's progress...if he could give all of you kisses, he would.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed that it is some minor and easy to treat. Sending strength too.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bo is a gorgeous guy, I will be thinking good thoughts for you two this week.


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm sorry


----------



## MyGuyBo<3 (Jan 11, 2012)

So the ultrasound is tomorrow...around 11ish. Will post afterward with news.
Thank you again for the good thoughts <3


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Myguy*

MyGuy

Will be praying it is nothing. Please let us know.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Sending good vibes and prayers your way for tomorrow; I too hope it is treatable. Hang in there...K


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bo is so beautiful. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that it isn't anything serious. He's too young to be going through this. Praying that he has a long healthy life ahead of him.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is so adorable! I am praying that you get good news! Try to stay positive in the meantime and focus on your sweet pup!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bo is so cute. I wish you only the best news at tomorrow's appointment. Stay strong and positive, healing thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Very sad to read about your pup. : ( My thoughts are with you and him. Make every day a great day with him, and do lots of fun things!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Bo is so cute!!! I am sorry you have to worry so much before you have a definate answer as to what Bo might have. Positive thoughts coming your way that it will be something simple and can be taken care of. I will watch for your update after his ultrasound. Good-luck!! Thoughts and prayers are with you and Bo!!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Wishing you all the best. Please keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bo is sooo cute.:smooch:

Copper had two masses on his spleen that were found during an ultrasound for a different problem. His internal specialist recommended rechecking in 6 weeks and they had grown just a little, but we decided to have his spleen removed. They said the tumors would grow and rupture ultimately even if they were benign. I joined this forum in a panic to get more information. Knowing what I know now, I would not have waited the 6 weeks initially, but would have gone ahead and had it removed immediately, but I was completely uneducated about this back then.

The pathology report showed the tumors to be benign and he recovered very well and was hiking 3+ miles in 2.5 weeks. He lived another 20 months and his death was not related to the splenectomy. He was approx. 12 when he had his spleen removed. 

I hope and pray bo has the same good results.:smooch:


----------



## MyGuyBo<3 (Jan 11, 2012)

*update*

The mass is his lymph node...very swollen. Vet thinks its lymphoma.  biopsy results Tuesday ......my poor babe


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bo.


----------



## MyGuyBo<3 (Jan 11, 2012)

I want to thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers for Bo. We are starting him on a very strict healthy organic diet to improve his immune funtions as well as a few natural supplements to help him get well. He is still playing and having fun and giving his mommy lots of kisses! Again...I'll keep everyone posted when we get the biopsy results. As a side note- all of his bloodwork came back normal except a slightly above average protein count. So, some good news there.  You are all in my thoughts as well as in my heart, and in Bo's heart too. He is very grateful for all of your kindness and well wishes.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

On my way to light a candle for Bo and you that the Biopsy results on Tuesday are benign. Sending thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many many prayers coming for Bo and your family. Please give him an ear rub from us, and keep us posted.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Bo. Please let us know the test results.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Whatever this is, I hope and pray that you have caught it early and can treat it successfully. Heaven has claimed far too many of our fur people in the last year and we aren't ready or willing to give up any more. 

Holding Bo and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Bo and lighting a candle.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers continue for Bo!! The waiting for results is sometimes more stressful than dealing with whatever the results will be!! Try to have a great weekend together without stressing too much!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I was looking for your update and I just hate to see this. Please check back in when you can. Its so hard waiting.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Still thinking about you and Bo.


----------



## MyGuyBo<3 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Test results...*

The results came back already but they are inconclusive. Its possible it is only a parasitic infection or the lymphoma is extremely early onset. Hopefully he will beat the daylights out of either of them! Im just glad that we caught whatever it is super early on. More tests to flow..fecal, etc. As always...will keep you posted. All of your prayers are getting us through this so keep them coming <3 Thankyou all so much.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping for the best for Bo!! Hopefully these results are a good sign that it is something easily curable!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Not sure how to reply after seeing test results. Inconclusive?! I hope this will be a good thing. Thoughts and prayers continue!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for sweet Bo.


----------



## MyGuyBo<3 (Jan 11, 2012)

So finally we have the answer....Bo has lymphoma. He started his first chemo treatment today. Hopefully he will be in the 80-90% of dogs that go into remission. 
<3<3<3<3 for BO xoxoxoxox


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that Bo has lymphoma. From reading your posts just now, seems like they caught it early, which is very good. He is a young dog and strong, he can beat this! Good luck and positive thoughts to Bo and "chin up" to you! Keep us updated, please!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying that he beats this and lives a long wonderful life with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGuyBo*

MyGuyBo

So glad you caught it early. Please keep us posted-we are praying!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear of Bo's diagnosis. 

Sending healing thoughts to Bo and pray that you and he will have many more happy healthy years together!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. You guys are in my thoughts and prayers. Stay positive.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Fingers crossed he will go into remission quickly and be cured.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry for not so good news. Best wishes for successful recovery. Your Bo is in my prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for the final diagnosis. Praying that he IS in the 80-90% that go into remission and that he has many years with you that are free of pain.


----------



## MyGuyBo<3 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Bo Update*

Hello Everyone! I want to keep you all posted on what's been going on with my sweet Bo....yesterday was his fourth week of his CHOP chemo treatment at Garden State Vet in NJ. They are really great people over there. Anyway...the three nodes that were swollen (THREE! almost to the size of grapefruits we found out) were 70% to completely gone and were not palpable upon his second treatment. He lost a little weight due to the expelled cancer cells (they weigh alot) and then promptly gained a pound and kept it on. His diet is now kibble specifically made with only organic meats and veggies, meats and veggies, tons of nutritious oils, herbs, and supplements, liver, flax seed..etc.etc.etc. I spent almost 2 hours cooking for him and making liver pate parsley beef rolls for him as treats (since he is no longer allowed to have any processed treats, especially imported from China) while he scarfed down the marrow of a raw beef shank bone. Cancer-fighting goodness! Also he is on supplements specifically for dogs with cancer K9 Immunity plus Tumeric which shrinks tumors/cancer cell growth. 
Next week is his "by-week" with the chemo. The week after is the follow up ultrasound....the big one. Hopefully my baby boy will be in full remission as another golden we met in the waiting room 
He is quite the ladies' man at the vet, too! 
Thank you all for your well wishes for Bo...I really believe that they are helping more than you probably know.  Love to you all and kisses to your golden babies. 
Will update you all again after the ultrasound!
-Lindsay


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I hope it all turns out ok! Way too young!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update. Best wishes to win this fight. Prayers continued.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying for Bo to be found to be in full remission at his checkup. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for more time with Bo that is free of pain.


----------



## MyGuyBo<3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey everyone...sorry for the delay in updates. Bo's lympho is not in remission. We are essentially scrambling for his life..trying a ton of different holistic treatments as well as the drugs the vet gave us. He has his ups and his down days. Is it crazy that I want to find him a girlfriend so he can have puppies? I want to keep him with me. 
If any of you know of any female goldens/golden mixes for adoption that aren't fixed yet..please let me know. It is very hard to adopt a dog that is not fixed already. 
I want to give him a companion and have his puppies with me forever. This is super hard :*(***********


----------



## rupp0003 (Mar 3, 2012)

I feel your pain Bo. I found out yesterday that Zak our four year old golden has bone cancer and a slim chance for any kind of prolonged decent life. I'm sending good vibes your way that your little pal will be a warrior and pull through!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry. Your Bo is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for his diagnoses. I hope you find something that keeps him comfortable and happy for a very long time.

I don't think it's crazy to want to keep him with you in some way, but please don't give into the idea of him siring puppies, there are so many homeless dogs already, and you really would not be getting another Bo. He is unique, there is only one of him and that is why he is so special to you. You run the risk of passing the cancer gene to the puppies as well.


----------



## MyGuyBo<3 (Jan 11, 2012)

I know.....i'm grasping at straws.
there are so many dogs that develop cancer. it breaks my heart.


----------



## MyGuyBo<3 (Jan 11, 2012)

rupp - i'm so sorry to hear about your baby  i will think good thoughts for you and keep Zak in my prayers with Bo. They can fight together!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Praying for your guy Bo, he knows you love him very much and that you'll do whatever you can for him


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read that Bo is not doing well. Can't blame you for trying to hold on to him with puppies. Please know that we are keeping Bo in our thoughts and prayers that he gets better and responds to the treatments.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am praying for a miracle, for Bo and you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bo*

I am praying for Bo and you!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping sweet Bo in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of Bo today and praying.


----------

